# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Football is a drug sport...no drugs, no play

## Jackson111

Let me explain why you simply must use steroids to play football at the highest level. 

#1 Everyone else is using. Nobody ever gets any smaller after they test positive by the NFL. 

But here are the reasons that performance enhancing drugs increase the SKILLS needed to play the game.

First of all, if you are not big, and strong, you cannot play on the line, period. Performance enhancing drugs can put 60 lbs of lean body mass on you and increase strength 120% or more. Try competing with that without the drugs. The amount of weight these guys lift is more then anyone will ever lift without steroids , most linemen can lift more then Arnold Swartzenegger ever lifted. And they can usually do it by the age of 21. So they lift more then he did at 34 years of age at the end of his career, and he used steroids since the age of 16 (or younger) And they do are supposed to be able to do this naturally? 

If you are not fast and or agile, you really cant play any skill position. How many people can really run 4.5 or faster in the 40? Steroids will take 3/10 off your 40 time, and stimulants can take 5-8 hundreths off your 40 time. So all these football players who run 4.3-4.4s, are lucky if they can crack a 4.70 40 without the drugs. There are not really special there. 

Then for skill, you may not realize that an increase in strength, leads to an increase in power, wich is the foundation for an increase in speed, agility. Steroids increase your quickness, motor unit activation. As do stimulants. 

GH, causes hyperplasia of muscle fibers, and it increases the strength of connective tissue, tendons, ligaments, and cartilage, and bones. If you can lift huge weights without performance enhancing drugs, it is going to take days for you to be able to recover enouph to even run sprints, let alone clash with 300 pound monsters on every drug you can imagine, without them your tendons and muscles being weakened, in the short term after a heavy weight training session. A weak joint from a heavy workout is a sitting duck for an injury. Lifting for example 500 lbs in the bench press will cause micro tears of the tendons ligaments, and muscles, and weakening of the bones (all in the day to 2 days after the workout) and a person on GH, and steroids will heal those fibers 10x faster then a person not on these drugs. This statement alone shows you that you have not a prayer of playing against someone who has these benefits. The strength of the actual joints is just as important as the strength of the muscles. You take the GH, and then you do Plyometric, ballistic, and other power training, and you will stimulate a response in your body to increase the efficieny of this type of training drastically. So you get a hyperplasia of the FAST TWITCH TYPE IIB FIBERS. This is usually primarily genetically predetermined. And its not that easy to develop these fibers in training naturally. But, if you need mass for your sport and you build up the type IIa and I muscle fibers, you will have to train like a bodybuilder to get them big; this will exhaust your Central Nervous System, and weaken your joints in the short term. This will lead you to also put on extra muscle weight and force you to lower your strength to bodyweight ratio, and it will be like carrying around a dead weight. And this will cause your joints to weaken in the short term and exhaust your nervous system, pushing through multiple sets to failure. This will also train your muscles not for explosiveness, but it will train them to be slow, due to going to failure on most, if not all sets. That is a recipe for disaster. Iinjury wise, your joints will BE FURTHER WEAKENED. This will not help your game skill technique, and it will lead to technical bad habits. (due to exhausting your central nervous system, and joints, and muscles) You will need longer to recover between workouts and will not have as much time to work on your skill technical training. And if you don't have technique, you have no chance of playing at the highest level. This is why bodybuilders can't play football so well. Also your heart will have to supply these huge muscles with oxygen. This is clearly not the answer. 

You take EPO, and ATP and you increase your endurance capabilities by 20% or more. This my not sound like such a great thing, but it will then allow you to maintain world class form in your training longer. It will take you much longer to get exhaused in training your skills. This increase in endurance, will then allow your muscles to rebound MUCH faster after weight sessions, to on the field training. Being exhaused and still working on highly technical aspects will cause injury, and lead to bad habit. You cannot effectively train for technique if your muscles are exhausted from weight/power training. Once either of those happen you will have a hell of a time getting back into the game at a high level. This drug EPO has a profound effect on your ability to go from weight training, to plyometric training, to sprint training, to football practice. Especially it will help your in season overall training program at such a point that it is insane to think you can keep up with someone on this stuff. What happens in the 4th quarter when the guy across from you is in the same condition that you were when you started the 2nd half? You are screwed. At the elite levels this alone is another thing wich is going to be **** near impossible to compete against. Because when you are dealing with 2 athletes of equal strength and equal size, its kind of like doing a leg workout, and then going up against another athlete who is the same strength and size, and skill, everything else being equal, he is going to utterly destroy you if he is fresh and you are exhausted when you line up against him, after you have squatted 500 lbs for 6 sets of 10 for example, and he is 100% fresh, and just popped some Cheque drops , shot up some Halotestin , and took amphetamines. Good night sucker!

Then you have the steroids like Halotestin wich can greatly increase strength with no increase in bodyweight (if used for that purpose) This alone is an advantage wich cannot be overcome at the highest levels. Higher strength in proportion to bodyweight is one of the primary goals for skill position players. If you are a WR facing a DB on Halotestin for example, you have no chance of beating him, all other factors being the same. This is another one of the most important factors in elite sports, higher strength in proportion to bodyweight wins every time, if all other factors are the same. 

Then the steroids and all other drugs will increase every type of strength from Elastic, to Maximum strength, to ballistic strength, to plyometric strength, and your body will respond 10x more to power training then if it were not on the drugs. So you have the automatic increase in these types of strength but also the effects of your training for this type of strength being so drastically more effective. And if GH causes hyperplasia of the type IIb fibers, and you are getting a synergistic effect of this drug with steroids, this is a combo wich is so totally impossible to overcome for a natural athlete that it is sad. 

So you decide you want to take all these drugs? Well it is going to cost you at least 1300$ per month. How many aspiring athletes can afford that? Then top it off, how many athletes can train uninterrupted, all out for a period of 6 years or more on the drugs. (once they have hit 18) Then to get a world class coach for the highly technical aspects, how many athletes ever get that? Then you look at the ideal body composition, such as being at 4% bodyfat for a WR to run his best. (no world class sprinter is much more then 4% bodyfat) Maybe 1% of the population has ever been that low in bodyfat. 

Then you throw in supplements like HMB, creatine, glutamine, NAC, chrysin, ecydosterone, methoxyflavone, magnesium, zince, vitamin B12, 200 grams of protien powder daily, you can get an increase in strength and put on another 10 lbs of lean body mass, combine them with drugs and get an even greater synergistic effect. This is going to run you about 300$ a month alone. Who can afford that for a peroid of several years?

Arnold Swartzenegger would not be CA governor without steroids. Steroids are so rampant in sports that John MacEnroe admitted to steroid use over a 6 year period. If he is on them who the hell isn't in sports? 

You really can see that it is chemical warfare. There are hundreds of thousands of athletes with equal levels of athletic skill. I tell you the ones who make it to the top do the thingsthat I have written about in this article. You can take a person, and choose a different course of training, and compare the exact same person 4 years later and you will not have any idea who that person is, the change can be so drastic. 

It sucks, I really don't like it. But it can be used to your advantage, because 99% of talented athletes never use GH, multiple steroids, EPO, and Insulin , and every supplement you can imagine. So the odds of making it, should you choose this route go up not just a lot, but astronomically.

----------


## shwamin2004

its kinda funny you sound just like that one guy that always repeated that over and over. what was his name gotta or gottobejuice something like that.

----------


## skribbble

NIce, ive been timed over and over at 4.45 and below just getting my best 4.41 2 weeks ago. Naturally btw. I cant wait to juice!

----------


## skribbble

Not everyone in the nfl is strong. Defensive mvp Ed Reed from the ravens could only power clean 185 lbs.

----------


## JJEB2

skribble that is very true about not everyone in the nfl is strong. if you look at the combine numbers by the linebackers the mean for benching 225 is around 17. there are freakish strong guys and there are guys that are not that strong at all. saying everyone in the nfl juices is absurd bc its just not true. there are guys that have natural abilities and excel. if i was to guess i would say that 40% of the nfl has taken juice.

----------


## IronReload04

> skribble that is very true about not everyone in the nfl is strong. if you look at the combine numbers by the linebackers the mean for benching 225 is around 17. there are freakish strong guys and there are guys that are not that strong at all. saying everyone in the nfl juices is absurd bc its just not true. there are guys that have natural abilities and excel. if i was to guess i would say that 40% of the nfl has taken juice.


for the most part i agree. but imo, the most of the 40% being starters

----------


## JJEB2

i will also have to say that after a player comes into the league there are so many more benefits. if you have money you can get designer steroids ie BALCO. there are hundreds of these companies out there so the numbers will never be truthful. you see a few guys that fail a test. they now have access to the best trainers in the world. they have access to food supplies. some have personal chefs who cook their meals. they benefit so much from this. everything they do is monitored. in college it is becoming the same. many d1 schools have a personal cafe for athletes and personal lifting areas. they are given meals whenever needed. they have great facilities and coaches used to increase natural abilities. this is much more than a person like me or you. most people say its impossible to lift a certain weighjt naturally but that is untrue bc the atmosphere in a football workout area is more intense than any other gym a regular guy walks into. players and coaches are there to push u. you have coaches as well as teamates in ur face helping you. most have a right idea of what they are doing and have been through many years of schooling to be an athletic trainer at their level.

----------


## 3Vandoo

easy a football player is a

track and field
weighlifter
powerlifter
sprinter
fighter
soldier
wrestler
and artist all in one

----------


## JJEB2

> easy a football player is a
> 
> track and field
> weighlifter
> powerlifter
> sprinter
> fighter
> soldier
> wrestler
> and artist all in one


i like that definition. takes speed agility, finese, heart, love, chemical imbalances, leverage, and balls to play this game. its the same off the field. the harder you work off the field the easier it is on the field.

----------


## skribbble

> skribble that is very true about not everyone in the nfl is strong. if you look at the combine numbers by the linebackers the mean for benching 225 is around 17. there are freakish strong guys and there are guys that are not that strong at all. saying everyone in the nfl juices is absurd bc its just not true. there are guys that have natural abilities and excel. if i was to guess i would say that 40% of the nfl has taken juice.


Exactly, ive done 1 cycle of m1t and 4ad which isnt roids and i can do 225 about 17 or 18 times and im only 190. Also in highschool, there were many many dudes on the team squatting over 400. Also there were kisd as freshman benching close to 400. Trust me none of these kids were on roids. Also my highschool team had at least 10-15 players that ran a 4.5 and below. Juice free.

----------


## skribbble

Hey, if football was as easy as "roiding up" dont you think everyone would be doing it? IMO everyone who plays in d1 college has great skill. Everyone that trys out at the combine has great skill. This great skill is already better then everyone else obviously since they made it that far. But when the roids hit, it makes that skill much better. So of course someone that is very good at football can become a dominate player with roids. YOu have to be an athlete to play football. Im sure roids will not help you catch better. What good is a receiver that runs a 4.2 but cant catch ****? NO good.

----------


## JJEB2

skribble i would not say it makes the skill better. this is a God given talent that people posses. all steroids does is makes a person bigger, faster and stronger. a skill is something that comes natural and can be added upon with practice. refining your skills come down to film study, atheletic potential, and hardwork. there are some people that are better than others at certain things. no1 is perfect and roids will not make some schlep a good football player. it takes an extra something.

----------


## JJEB2

> Exactly, ive done 1 cycle of m1t and 4ad which isnt roids and i can do 225 about 17 or 18 times and im only 190. Also in highschool, there were many many dudes on the team squatting over 400. Also there were kisd as freshman benching close to 400. Trust me none of these kids were on roids. Also my highschool team had at least 10-15 players that ran a 4.5 and below. Juice free.


exactly. some people have more potential than others. then there are those who have talent but not as strong or fast and take steroids . i believe a ball player is a ball player. look at jermaine trotter he is a huge man but he is not fast. look at mike vrabel when he came into the league he ran a 4.92 and weighs 262 playing d end. now hes at outside linebacker in the nfl. these guys just have something else that makes them tick. they posses other great skills. as u mentioned before ed reed can only power clean 185, but he is a player. he can run and he is a smart football player.

----------


## symatech

> its kinda funny you sound just like that one guy that always repeated that over and over. what was his name gotta or gottobejuice something like that.


 i concur. welcome back man

----------


## 3Vandoo

Guys I coached a kid in 2001-2002, his nickname was Mumu, the kid at 14 years was about 5'10" 270lbs, a speed to make some RB blush, the strenght of 5 guys, the aggresivity of an army, and THE TALENT!!!!! I would have killed to have what that guy had at this age. But he was a ****ing pain in the ass, with a big head. Talents doesnt make you go all the way, heart, talent and head makes you

----------


## skribbble

> skribble i would not say it makes the skill better. this is a God given talent that people posses. all steroids does is makes a person bigger, faster and stronger. a skill is something that comes natural and can be added upon with practice. refining your skills come down to film study, atheletic potential, and hardwork. there are some people that are better than others at certain things. no1 is perfect and roids will not make some schlep a good football player. it takes an extra something.


Doesnt make a skill better, but when you train the "skill" on roids, believe me the training you do will be more beneficial.

----------


## JJEB2

yea i just typically don't like to discredit hardwork

----------


## phwSSJ

The difference between athletes in pro sports and everything else is genetics.
That is a fact. ALL of these athletes are genetically superior to the average population.
Yes lots of them are juicing, but many of them are not, and stength is not everything.
Steroids do not make the athlete. They make the athlete better. But you would be surprised at what pure raw tallent can do alone!
Most people will never achieve the level of these athletes even with steroid help, that is why everyone wants to believe they are all on steroids.
Most pro athletes dont get that much better than where they are currently, unless they are rookies. Performance usually declines with older age, there are always exceptions to the rule but that is true for the most part. Now if you see an athlete in late age start to perform better than they were performing in their prime, and a new superior physique to boot, then you can accuse them of using steroids. .... but dont go throwing stones to fast and say that MOST NFL players are on roids.

----------


## LB55blitz

> its kinda funny you sound just like that one guy that always repeated that over and over. what was his name gotta or gottobejuice something like that.


haha yea its probably him. but i agree with this statement better than mr gottabejuiced's. steroids are obviously prevelent and a big part of the game. but heart and will are what players are really made of, and thats what the game is all about.

----------


## skribbble

I dont even know if alot of dudes are on roids anymore. I saw 225 reps from nfl stars like jermain trotter and others and starting Dlineman and they were getting 32 reps max. I get 18 and im about 190lbs compared to there 328lbs dline frames. I have a friend thats 275 and natural and gets about 35.

----------


## goodtobeapimp

I see a lot of people that use steroids as a "scapegoat' to why they aren't playing somewhere. I hear it constantly,but look it's not always the biggest guy on the field making an impact. It's a variety of things that make a player that good. When I speak of a few guys that I know that honestly were so **** lazy in the weight room but grew like weeds. Everyone says they are on this or that...No they weren't...It's the difference between good genetics and great ones.

You always hear "every once in awhile a player comes a long with this much talent" That doesn't mean every once in awhile a player comes a long with this much money to do cycle after cycle and get this good.

Would most of the people on here like to have all their muscular gains over xxx amount of years training credited to steroids ? I highly doubt it,and honestly I don't see much of a difference. The same way people make anyone that is "big" out to have done little work but cycle constantly is the same way people make pro's sound like they have done nothing but steroids to obtain their stature.

----------


## D-END

> easy a football player is a
> 
> track and field
> weighlifter
> powerlifter
> sprinter
> fighter
> soldier
> wrestler
> and artist all in one


This is exactly right.

----------


## Jackson111

I just saw the Jose Canseco interview. Baseball is a very good example of how much performance enhancing drugs can improve skill. MacGwire and Canseco were on both Gh, and Steroids . Baseball is all about skill. I already wrote how the drugs improve skills.

There are 2 MVPs coming out and saying 60-85% of baseball players are using. You think they don't have credibility? Can you even imagine how many NFL players are using? 

Oh I guess baseball players are just way bigger and stronger then football players...ok sorry, my mistake. Wait no, its just that football players are bigger and stronger then baseball players on GH, and steroids, but they don't need to take the steroids cause they are just 'naturally' or 'genetically' more gifted, and can develop more strength and size without steroids, then guys like Canseco, he needs GH and steroids to be smaller and weaker then football players who of course can develop that massive strength and size 'naturally'.

I read in Testosterone magazine (put together by former Muscle Media Editors) that the average linemen in the NFL takes 2,000 mg. of testosterone per week. Proffesional Wrestlers, take even more around 4,000 mg. per week. 

None of this bothers me anymore, in fact I ****ing love this ****!

----------


## Jackson111

You have got 7 Baseball MVPs who are either admitting to steroids , or are alleged to be one them. 

We all know Barry Bonds used, we all know Canseco used, we all know deep down Sammy Sosa used. Jason Giambi another MVP used steroids and GH, as did Mark Mcgwire, and Jose Canseco. Other MVPs Miguel Tejada, Juan Gonzalez, and Ivan Rodriguez used. 

So you still think steroids don't improve athletic skills? 

You have top athletes in Tennis using steroids, (John Macenroe) top sprinters male and femal Marion Jones (Steroids and GH, Insulin , EPO, ect) Florence Grifith Joiner all the drugs Marion Jones used. Top Male sprinters all used, Tim Montgomery, Ben Johnson known to use both GH and roids. All the sprinters in the 1988 100M final were tested positive for performance enhancing drugs at some point, including Carl Lewis. 

Carl Lewis' coach was involved in legal proceedings, testified that he provided all his sprinters with illegal performance enhancing drugs. All american sprinters involved in the Olympics have been on steroids and multiple other performance enhancing drugs for the past 20 years!

To top it off Jose Canseco said 'he wouldn't even have been a major league caliber player without steroids, no ifs ands or buts'

Skribble, you think that these linemen who weigh 330 and are benching 225 for 32 reps after they have played an entire season and have been hitting and battling injuries since July are natural? They are literally lifting twice what you lift, outweigh you by 100-130 lbs or more. And this is even after you have trained for how long(?), and taken prohormones. 

Then you have a guy who runs a 4.26 40 on a track, is considered one of the 3 fastest guys in the NFL (Darrell Green) and you are saying that you run a 4.41 on grass? My friend you need to start doing the roids, cause if what you are saying is true, you should have no trouble playing in the NFL. 

I am not kidding, its not that big a deal if you know how to use the drugs for the most synergistic effect, with supplements and a highly scientific periodization training program, and diet. Now try and get your hands on real GH, steroids, ect. 

That is a problem.

----------


## Jackson111

Or you guys can just keep 'working hard' and training 'with intensity'. Do what your mommy and daddy told you, and you will get somewere some day, like maybe 200 years...

----------


## LB55blitz

> Or you guys can just keep 'working hard' and training 'with intensity'. Do what your mommy and daddy told you, and you will get somewere some day, like maybe 200 years...


No one was really arguing with you buddy. You made some good points, congrats. But seeing as how you are not in the NFL, people have the right to disagree. Honestly I think you are a duechebag, and if you rely on drugs alone to get anywhere with football, then you are going to get fukked up bigtime.

----------


## LB55blitz

Hey bro how about you give us your name so when you are Super Bowl MVP we can say we know you. I mean all you have to do is take a lot of drugs and you should have no problem doing that.

----------


## Jackson111

Okay, lets meet in full pads in a year. You train naturally and I will take GH, Insulin , EPO, and 2,000 mg of steroids per week. 

Then we will do some hitting drills and see who is meaner. I will shoot up some Halotestin , take cheque drops , and take some amphetamines about an hour before the drills begin. 

You can take all the supplements and protien powder you want. Especially androstendione and creatine...

----------


## Jackson111

Jose Canseco said himself he wouldn't even have made it in the league as a 'player' had he not used steroids AND GH. 

Guys you just are too **** caught up in what your idiot high school coach who didn't know **** about the higher levels taught you about intensity and hard work overcoming all odds. That is such bull****. 

These coaches at the lower levels see guys on TV all hyped up on amphetamines and steroids and think that the reason they are acting that way is that they are just "bad muthas". There is no reason to act that way realistically other then that is one of the effects of amphetamines and androgenic steroid hormones. 

You idiots even make decisions based on what you have seen actors portray athletes as in television programs such as 'playmakers' and 'the program'. 

Goddam you are all going to fall for everything the media lays on you.

You guys should really go back to playing Canadian girls soccer, cause that is all most of you will ever be able to do, you are so **** stupid you wouldn't even know how to use GH, and steroids, and any other drug you can get your hands on to get even 10% of the effect elite athletes are getting because you probably would base your dosages on what you read on the internet from some idiot who benches 225 for 3 reps from the middle of Manitoba Canada.

----------


## Jackson111

Who claims he is from Toronto to sound cool..

----------


## LB55blitz

> Okay, lets meet in full pads in a year. You train naturally and I will take GH, Insulin , EPO, and 2,000 mg of steroids per week. 
> 
> Then we will do some hitting drills and see who is meaner. I will shoot up some Halotestin , take cheque drops , and take some amphetamines about an hour before the drills begin. 
> 
> You can take all the supplements and protien powder you want. Especially androstendione and creatine...


I never said I train naturally. But apparently you gathered enough information to assume that I am. Even though I am currently on cycle right now.

In your previous posts you also talk about how steroids will make you so big and strong and that is the key to success. And then you talk about how weak and soft the NFL players are. Hmm... ok.

Can someone please IP ban this fag?

----------


## Jackson111

Its obvious you have no chance of making it, you still think its a big deal to play in the NFL.

----------


## Jackson111

6-4 237 at 13% bodyfat, lean body mass of 207 at your height? 

Max squat of 475. 

And you are on steroids ? LOL

Hey they allow transsexuals in the british open for women, you should give that a shot with those statistics.

Now post your big STATS buddy. Lets hear your cyber BS, then you can go to the gym and do half squats with 275 max.

----------


## Jackson111

Ok dude, sorry that what taking it a little too far. No you are not a pussy. But what are you pissed off at me for? I am not sitting here telling you anything but the truth. Sure its entertainment for me, but you simply need to read 20+ books on performance enhancing drugs to make it a level playing field in todays sports world. 

The people who cry the loudest about steroids not helping you play better, are the ones using the most. 

Last time I was on this site I got **** from some guy who admitted to only bench 225 for 3 reps and was an admitted steroid user. 

Let me tell you the importance of training scientifically all around. I trained with a guy who was 24 years old. He was 5-8 130 lbs when he started. His max bench was 145, max squat 165. His best 40 was 4.85. He had a vertical jump of 32", he was at 9% bodyfat. He played college soccer,for one year, and redshirted.

After training with him for 2 years with no steroids, and limited supplements he was able to bench (actual lifts) 225 for 6, squat 405 for 10 (to below parallel) his bodyweight only went up to 143, (that part wasn't too good) but his 40 was under 4.4 and his vertical was over 40". He was at 5% bodyfat. He tried out for a soccer team in Mexico and made it easily. Now he is working out with the San Jose proffesional team.

There was another guy who I trained who went from a bodyweight of 145 at 7% bodyfat with a squat of 205, a bench of 155, a 30" vertical, a 40 of 4.6. He later was up to a 420 lbs bench, a vertical of 38" a 40 time of under 4.30, a squat of 680 lbs., at a bodyweight of 180 and 4% bodyfat. 

This is what can happen when you have the science of the whole thing dialed in. Both these guys are now on Insulin and GH. They have a huge advantage because they maxed out there natural levels, and are now going into the pharmaceutical phase to compete at the highest levels. For $$$. 

In todays sporting world you have people taking the roids at a young age limiting thier potential. Looking back on all the training I did, there were only a handful of guys who looked to me like they were on steroids, for sure. But the reality is that 3-6% of high school students use steroids . Wich could mean that as many as 20% of high school football players use steroids. If you started out with a bench of 135 max, then do steroids and get up to a 275 max, that is what I mean by steroids limiting your potential. Look back and its like, nobody is really ever labeled a steroid user unless they are so freakishly big and strong that there is no other way they get like that. Think about it. Plenty of people use steroids, literally millions of people in the US are on them right now. Probably 30% of the people in any random gym in the country are on them, or between cycles, or have used them in the past, ect. 

Bottom line I see kids in the gym in high school who are struggling to bench 115 for reps. I see men in their 30s who are having a hard time with the same weight. I see guys who are benching 385 for 6 reps. Bottom line is that the guys doing 385 for 6 are juiced, and would only be doing around 205 for 6 had they never done the drugs in their life. Maybe they would be doing 245 for 6, but that would be about as strong as anyone natural that you will see in an average gym. 

**** it, most NFL guys are such pansies without the drugs its sad.

----------


## JJEB2

people use steroids get over it. who the **** cares. why do u seem so bitter about this subject? people use steroids in ever competitave sport so whats ur point. no one disagreed with you. steroids don't help you read a play they just make u faster to get their. i would also like u to enlighten me on how u met brian bosworth, bo jasckson, and various other superstars. thanks bro

----------


## LB55blitz

> people use steroids get over it. who the **** cares. why do u seem so bitter about this subject? people use steroids in ever competitave sport so whats ur point. no one disagreed with you. steroids don't help you read a play they just make u faster to get their. i would also like u to enlighten me on how u met brian bosworth, bo jasckson, and various other superstars. thanks bro


That's what I was goin for. Somehow my brain wasn't smart enough to figure out that's what I wanted to say.  :LOL:

----------


## LB55blitz

I did however learn something new in this thread. I have never heard of EPO before. Probably expensive as hell.

----------


## JJEB2

nah not thatr expensive. i have seen 40000ius for 300. i think a dose runs 500 iu 3x a week. but don't hold me to the dose info. i will have to find some info

----------


## Jackson111

I have seen several hundred NFL players at all star training programs/scout evaluations. I know exactly what they are capable of, and even with all the drugs its still not even close to what you would think. 

Its like you either convince the general public that you are something that you are not (a superman) , or if you are that 5% that make it without the drugs, nobody will ever believe what is really going on when you tell them. And they will say you are using it as an excuse, for being a marginal player.

----------


## Jackson111

Sadly if you are that 5% that makes it without ever using the performance enhancing drugs, you are 99% likely to be a kicker.

----------


## BIGp4

I dont think that Brett Favre has ever touched the stuff
he was addicted to pain killers once but never roids

----------


## BIGp4

oh and i dont think peyton manning has ever been on it since hes so jacked

----------

